# LBC Travel flight to the USA



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I just made reservation from LBC <snip> in the United States for three weeks trip to the USA on Philippine Air Lines. <snip> Considerations are buying from LBC I pay no charges on my credit card for being in another country, after 60,000 miles I get a free ticket (still pay taxes) on PAL and I get a discount from LBC on shipments to the USA. 
LBC prices are the same as buying on line from PAL, no longer a big discount. The cost is $1158.90 after the mentioned saving the cost is $984.80 for a direct flight from Manila to San Francisco (no layovers). The best prices I could find on another airline are on China eastern for $1026.28 with a total of 4 hours 40 minutes layovers. <snip> I chose PAL even though $41.48 more because a direct flight!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I just made reservation from LBC <snip> in the United States for three weeks trip to the USA on Philippine Air Lines. <snip> Considerations are buying from LBC I pay no charges on my credit card for being in another country, after 60,000 miles I get a free ticket (still pay taxes) on PAL and I get a discount from LBC on shipments to the USA.
> LBC prices are the same as buying on line from PAL, no longer a big discount. The cost is $1158.90 after the mentioned saving the cost is $984.80 for a direct flight from Manila to San Francisco (no layovers). The best prices I could find on another airline are on China eastern for $1026.28 with a total of 4 hours 40 minutes layovers. <snip> I chose PAL even though $41.48 more because a direct flight!


Phil, In the past I have found that although LBC is good on ticketing for PAL, they have been known to make mistakes.
I would contact them again and make sure the ticket or E-ticket has been issued AND IS VALID. By International Airline Ticketing Assn (IATA) laws and rules, it is not possible for LBC or any other agency or airline to sell and issue a ticket from there that DOES NOT originate from a country where the flight does not originate FROM. In other words, because you are here in the Philippines, the ticket must be sold and issued by an airline or travel agency that is located here in country. You could get to the airport in Cebu or Manila and find that PAL will not honor the ticket for that reason if they see the place of issue on the ticket.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Phil, In the past I have found that although LBC is good on ticketing for PAL, they have been known to make mistakes.
> I would contact them again and make sure the ticket or E-ticket has been issued AND IS VALID. By International Airline Ticketing Assn (IATA) laws and rules, it is not possible for LBC or any other agency or airline to sell and issue a ticket from there that DOES NOT originate from a country where the flight does not originate FROM. In other words, because you are here in the Philippines, the ticket must be sold and issued by an airline or travel agency that is located here in country. You could get to the airport in Cebu or Manila and find that PAL will not honor the ticket for that reason if they see the place of issue on the ticket.


I never heard this before but I am not saying you are wrong. I have been living in the Philippines for 8 years now and each year I visit the USA once or twice and have always got my ticket from LBC in USA. This could be a new rule or maybe Philippine Airlines and LBC does not follow this rule. Airlines are supposed to check if one has an onward ticket on flights to the Philippines but not all do. I am supposed to get my E ticket in 24 hours…


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I never heard this before but I am not saying you are wrong. I have been living in the Philippines for 8 years now and each year I visit the USA once or twice and have always got my ticket from LBC in USA. This could be a new rule or maybe Philippine Airlines and LBC does not follow this rule. Airlines are supposed to check if one has an onward ticket on flights to the Philippines but not all do. I am supposed to get my E ticket in 24 hours…


Strange, I worked for the airlines for years and that rule has been in place for as long as I can remember. I would suppose PAL must overlook it and pay hefty fines from IATA. I hope you don't have a bad experience with them...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> I just made reservation from LBC <snip> in the United States for three weeks trip to the USA on Philippine Air Lines. <snip> Considerations are buying from LBC I pay no charges on my credit card for being in another country, after 60,000 miles I get a free ticket (still pay taxes) on PAL and I get a discount from LBC on shipments to the USA.
> LBC prices are the same as buying on line from PAL, no longer a big discount. The cost is $1158.90 after the mentioned saving the cost is $984.80 for a direct flight from Manila to San Francisco (no layovers). The best prices I could find on another airline are on China eastern for $1026.28 with a total of 4 hours 40 minutes layovers. <snip> I chose PAL even though $41.48 more because a direct flight!


I must have been very tired when I made this post. PAL is $41.48 cheaper not more and a direct flight. Jet Lag, I have received my E-ticket, will see what happens at the airport...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Strange, I worked for the airlines for years and that rule has been in place for as long as I can remember. I would suppose PAL must overlook it and pay hefty fines from IATA. I hope you don't have a bad experience with them...


I am back in the Philippines from my 3 weeks trip to the USA. I had no troubles with my ticket purchased from LBC in the USA. Neither immigration nor PAL said anything. Only problem was caught the flu the first few days in the USA!


----------

